
U.S. Says It Will Raise Tariffs After China Reneges on Vows - kimsk112
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-05-06/u-s-says-it-will-raise-tariffs-after-china-reneges-on-promises
======
apo
> The state of the trade talks were cast into doubt after Trump’s surprise
> announcement over Twitter on Sunday that he planned to raise tariffs on $200
> billion of Chinese goods to 25 percent from 10 percent because talks were
> moving too slowly.

It's hard to know what to worry about more: the fact that the President acts
unilaterally on trade; the fact that the countries with the two largest GDPs
are entering an unprecedented phase of trade war; or the president of United
States conducting foreign policy via Twitter.

